# UTK03's Middle TN Lawn Journal



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

It's time to start keeping record of what I do to the lawn as well as track progress on my backyard. I have roughly 9K ft of lawn. 6K sod TTTF that was put down in January of this year. We closed mid March. 3K was seed & straw. Only Rye grew from the seed and once it got hot in May it all died. Another main concern I have is my neighbor has Bermuda. I have the follow the advice of my local Ag extension and start a program of Triclopyr & Fusilade II. I'm not sure if spraying it on my lawn will have any negative effects on my neighbor. My current routine on the sod is:

Cut roughly every 6 days at 4in HOC
Cytogro monthly, for root density
Propiconazole, monthly, I've sprayed 3 apps time to switch. Disease Ex as needed once for a small battle with brown patch
Chelated Iron monthly,

I had a soil test done and I was a little low on P&K and my PH was a little high at 7.79. I've been putting down .7 lb's per 1k of N,P,K utilizing a triple 10 fertilizer in Mid June and Mid July. I switched to Milogranite in August as a Ace hardware was moving and it was 50% off.

I'm trying to decide how to handle the seed and straw part. I salvaged some scrap sod which is doing ok in the center of the yard. I had a ton of crabgrass and a few spots of Bremuda so I sprayed a couple apps of glyphosate and cleared it out. I may top dress with compost or topsoil or just slit seed. But I have some time to decide.

Here is the front



And a Work In Progress


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Utk03analyst said:


> I have the follow the advice of my local Ag extension and start a program of Triclopyr & Fusilade II. I'm not sure if spraying it on my lawn will have any negative effects on my neighbor.


Could you detail this a bit more?
I'm not sure if you are saying that you are using those herbicides to hit bermuda that is encroaching in your yard or if you have something else in mind.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

social port said:


> Utk03analyst said:
> 
> 
> > I have the follow the advice of my local Ag extension and start a program of Triclopyr & Fusilade II. I'm not sure if spraying it on my lawn will have any negative effects on my neighbor.
> ...


Just what encroaches on my yard. Will it only stunt/kill what it contacts or if I spray a runner will something brown or die on my neighbors side. I know my response or concern isn't real technical. Also do I give a buffer (3 inches or so) to prevent overspray hitting my neighbors yard. There where already a few Bermuda runners encroaching on the back maybe 3 or 4 over a 40 foot span.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Utk03analyst said:


> Will it only stunt/kill what it contacts or if I spray a runner will something brown or die on my neighbors side.


I honestly don't know. In theory, if you can get the herbicide down into the roots of the plant, you have a better shot at a kill, but I don't know how well your herbicide mix will be able to move from the stolons to the root system. From experience, I have never seen that kind of damage. Usually, if I miss a spot on a bermuda plant, I have to hit it again. You might want to talk to the fellow to let him know that you are trying to respect his turf while protecting your own. If his bermuda takes some shots, it will almost certainly come back. Your turf will never threaten his. His will always threaten yours during growing season.



Utk03analyst said:


> Also do I give a buffer (3 inches or so) to prevent overspray hitting my neighbors yard. There where already a few Bermuda runners encroaching on the back maybe 3 or 4 over a 40 foot span.


If you tag any bermuda in his yard with your mix, you will likely damage it. So, you do need to take care not to overspray. When I spray bermuda, I usually spray low to the ground, so that surrounding fescue isn't hit with my mix. One technique used by renovators is to place a piece of cardboard along your property line when you spray.

More generally, I think that you are in a tough circumstance. My best recommendation is to get your neighbor to make better decisions with respect to his turf type :lol: . But truthfully, I don't have a perfect solution for you. I do have some thoughts.

1. I just lost a great neighbor to bermuda. He had a phenomenal TTTF lawn, but, just as you, he had a neighbor with a thick stand of bermuda. It got in his yard. He fought it for a while, but he felt like it became a losing battle. And I get it. Bermuda lawns can look really good, too.

2. If you see bermuda coming up in your yard, skip the glyphosate. I think you are better off using that mix of triclopyr and fusilade that was recommended to you. By itself, glyphosate will not, more than likely, cut it for getting rid of bermuda. I do have one neighbor that I helped, and we were able to eliminate bermuda with glyphosate and ammonium sulfate, but, for developing a strategy for control, I consider that an anomaly. If you do use glyphosate, don't use a solution that has diquat in it.

3. Just so you know, unless that mix of triclopyr and fusilade contains very low percentages of the active agredients, you will likely be harming the bermuda when you spray it. That mix sounds like a kill mix to me; not something that will merely prevent the bermuda from spreading.

4. One alternative strategy that you could experiment with is using propiconazole. One forum member reported that it possibly prevented bermuda from spreading. If you are interested in that option, I will find the link.

5. Avoid those seedheads when you mow. You don't want them to be scattered in your lawn. Also, do not mow over any bermuda. If you see it in your lawn, mow around it.

6. I think I have been able to determine that bermuda growth pattern can be influenced by the HOC of your fescue. I do regard this as a hypothesis, but I have confirmed this repeatedly in my lawn. If you cut your fescue tall (4+ inches), bermuda will be inclined to grow vertically. That helps prevent it from spreading laterally, at least in theory.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Social Port, Many Thanks for the advice. I will get a chance to put some of the boxes used during the move to good use when I use my kill mix. I've been using propiconazole "Lesco T&O Spectator" which is 41.8% propiconazole once a month and the label does say:

• Bermudagrass is sometimes sensitive to this product. Do not exceed 1.44 fl. oz. per 1,000 sq. ft. per 30 days on any variety of bermudagrass.
• In Florida, do not apply this product to bermudagrass golf course greens when temperatures exceed 90°F.

But I only use about 1 oz per 1k and I started using it in May for a brief battle with Dollar Spot. I did my third app this weekend and I went through my first 4 gallons in 2k sqft because I was walking slow and I mixed at a rate of 1 gallon to 1k. So I sped up with my next 4 gallons to get back on track. I'm still learning. I would potentially have to increase my mix rate to hurt the Bermuda plus it's time to switch fungicides. I'll search the forum a bit for suggestions on what to move to next.

I wish I could have my neighbor switch turf types but he would inherit my problem. There are 3 builders in my neighborhood one who does TTTF seed in straw in the entire yard "worst yards of the neighborhood", my builder does TTTF sod on the front and side if you have a corner lot but seed and straw's directly behind the house "2nd Worst Yards in the Neighborhood" my Neighbors builder gives you an entire yard of Bermuda sod.

Nashville is still predominantly Warm Season grass territory. I've normally had Bermuda which was pretty bullet proof I enjoy the challenge of the Fescue and that my lawn is still greener than my neighbors. But it has definitely been more $$ and more work but also a lot more fun. My main challenge has been trying to explain to the wife why I need to cut more than once a week lol.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

So I picked up a bag of seed yesterday from the lawn mower shop while browsing for a new string trimmer. For $65 I couldn't pass it up.



I haven't selected a seed down date but it will be second half of September. I previously picked up a bag of Titan RX for $105 in mid June.



I still have about 25 lbs or so left. I basically experimented with pre-germination and have an area roughly 8x8 on the side of the patio that is currently growing I water 3 times a day for 10 minutes using my hose timer. I was lucky Ace hardware was moving and everything was 50% off so I picked up the timer some hoses a sprinkler or two or three. Maybe a few too many but at 50% off I felt like I couldn't lose.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

If you need more seed, look into The Hogan Company. They are virtually local, and they offer some excellent TTTF cultivars in a bag that is free from weed seeds and seeds from other crops.

Dang, it's hot this week!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Here is the link on propiconazole and bermuda.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=750


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

You can pick up Prime Time TTTF for about $75 + tax at SLE (Between LaVernge and Antioch).

https://sleequipment.com/primetime-fescue-single-bag.html#product_tabs_description_tabbed

I got some of that Titan when I renovated and did a 50/50 with Bullseye. It looked great, I have since been using the Prime Time to overseed. Hogan is good too but I hate driving all the way to Springfield.

50 lb Bag of Prime Time Premium Tall Fescue Turf Grass Seed
PURE SEED

39.81% Firebird 2 Tall Fescue
29.76% Hemi Tall Fescue
29.67% Turbo RZ Tall Fescue
OTHER INGREDIENTS

0.01% Other Crop
0.75% Inert Matter
0.00% Weed Seeds
Noxious Weed Seeds: None Found

The 0.00 weed percentage is very nice.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

StarRaider said:


> You can pick up Prime Time TTTF for about $75 + tax at SLE (Between LaVernge and Antioch).
> 
> https://sleequipment.com/primetime-fescue-single-bag.html#product_tabs_description_tabbed
> 
> I got some of that Titan when I renovated and did a 50/50 with Bullseye. It looked great, I have since been using the Prime Time to overseed. Hogan is good too but I hate driving all the way to Springfield.


Thanks I too don't want to drive to Springfield its quite the haul from Murfreesboro. The Titan I pre-germinated a week ago is growing even with the heat we've had the last few weeks.



It's done decently well due to the timer I have it on but I have to stop leaving the hoses on the lawn. I'm planning on playing around with a setup that goes from the hose timer to this.



I made a wooden stand for two of the rotors to play around with coverage and distance and I will eventually put it in ground before I top dress and seed the rest of the backyard.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

So I gave her a fresh cut on Sunday at 4 HOC, I only mow once a week so I have to bag or the clippings will choke out the lawn. I use to mow around every 5 days but the wife put a stop to that lol. My concern will be the nitrogen blitz. I will have to mow more or should I use a product like a T-Nex to limit growth. I have to do more research but here she is a little heat stressed but the temps are falling and we got some rain so she's doing a little better now.



I'm still playing around with irrigation in the back. I have 4 Orbit Voyager II's going 180. I had to change the nozzles to 2 gpm vs. the preloaded 3. All of them are coming up but the spray is kind of weak but I have leaks at my manifold which I need to clamp down this evening which should help my pressure which is 70 at the hose bib. I tried to run from the hose bib to the center of the yard so all sprinklers would be equally spaced and flow better but I'm not sure if that even matters. 
Once I have these 4 dialed in the next question will be should I at 4 90's at each corner for head to head coverage and create a 2nd zone off of my hose timer. Once I have the leaks sealed and somewhat dialed in above ground. I will get it trenched in and then top dress with Organic Humus and then get seed down hopefully by mid September.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Utk03analyst said:


> My concern will be the nitrogen blitz. I


I don't know all of the research that went into forming the N blitz program, but I believe that it is geared towards bluegrass to encourage spreading. In addition, the blitz isn't intended for young lawns that are establishing or have just been established. @g-man, could you confirm this?

For TTTF, I think you are better trying to hit your 3-4 lbs mark with monthly 1 lb apps, or bi-weekly 0.5 lb apps.


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

I would put sprinklers in the corners and the others spaced to get head-to-head coverage. This is the standard design.

You look like you are on the east side of Memorial and north of DeJarnette. I am off Thompson Lane near Haynes.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@social port tttf will benefit from N in the fall too. It will store carbs in the roots. The sod was placed in January, so it ready for nitrogen.

I think his concern is having to mow more frequently. Once a week is hard to do in the fall.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

g-man said:


> @social port tttf will benefit from N in the fall too. It will store carbs in the roots. The sod was placed in January, so it ready for nitrogen.
> 
> I think his concern is having to mow more frequently. Once a week is hard to do in the fall.


G-man & SP many thanks for the advice. I've been putting about .7 #'s per 1,000 of triple 10 down once a month my soil test below said I was a little low on P&K. My PH was a little high as well. I still think there are some warmer days ahead and about beginning of Oct I may go around .7 #'s per 1,000 every 2 weeks and see how the lawn responds.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

StarRaider said:


> I would put sprinklers in the corners and the others spaced to get head-to-head coverage. This is the standard design.
> 
> You look like you are on the east side of Memorial and north of DeJarnette. I am off Thompson Lane near Haynes.


I'm west of 24 and just south of 840. Right now the game plan is to do exactly what you said and create another zone with 4 90's in each corner. I changed the nozzles to 2 gpm and I'm still a little short on distance in the middle of the backyard. I plan on creating a third zone with two 90 sprays on each side of the patio and one 360 spray in the center of the yard. I don't think this is conventional but should give me even coverage.

I'm still trying to figure out what side of the hose I want to connect to and if I should keep using my sprinkler timer or up grade to valves and a controller. To make the later switch to a full irrigation system easier.



Here is the 4 in action. I'm probably going to change the set-up to a big c versus a plus sign which will make trenching easier.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I gave the yard a cut on Saturday at 4" HOC. You can really see the heat stress in this photo I ran the rain train afterwards and it puts down about .5 inches of water. I'm probably going to give it another watering tomorrow.



As far as the back it's still too warm for seed down but I made progress on my irrigation. I finalized my plan. 4 Hunter PGPs running 180 degrees and then 4 Orbit Voyager II's one in each corner and then a Rainbird 1800 on each side of the patio and one in the middle for overlap.



The hard part is trenching. I don't have a truck and started doing some work by hand. It took me two and a half hours to cut the turf and then trench from my hose bib to the back. I plan on getting this back together this evening and I'm probably going to add a few of the 360 sprays on the side yard spaced at 10 feet apart on the same zone as my other sprays in the back to help this section of turf recover. I may also run the sprays down the entire length of the side yard.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Kudos to you for tackling an in-ground install. This weather must be grinding on you.

So, you are using your hose bib as your main water supply?


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

social port said:


> Kudos to you for tackling an in-ground install. This weather must be grinding on you.
> 
> So, you are using your hose bib as your main water supply?


Right now I'm using the hose bib and a 4 outlet 4 cycle Melnor timer. I may do a full irrigation install off the main line next March. So I plan on using a small circular value box in a couple of spots. This will allow me to cut the line going to my hose bib later and the other one will allow me to tee into my lines from my main line. The main line is on the opposite side of the house from the hose bib I'm using.

Right now I'm trying to get the irrigation lines done so when this weather finally does break I can get seed down in the back.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I finally got the irrigation lines done. I sprayed glyphosate on 10/8 and then put seed down on 10/9 It's been a rough September, I had some things come up personally and I couldn't get out and water like I wanted to so the lawn started to go dormant. I overseeded on 10/7 and then put down 1 lb per 1K of N on the yard on 10/4 we got a good rain over the weekend and I watered on the 9th and 10th and it's starting to wake up some. Some spots closer to the house stayed green even during the drought. My side yard is pretty rough fungus, high traffic and the drought got the best of it. I still have to dial in a few of my rotors in the back and I hope to get some pictures up this evening.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Utk03analyst said:


>


I know nobody asked but I am getting addicted to researching different grass strains. Here is what I found on yours:

AST5112 - medium-fine blade, dense, mow height 2-4" (mow higher in summer)

AST9003 - shade oriented TTTF, other traits similar to AST5112

AST9002 - similar to AST5112 except designed for saline irrigation and focus on drought performance


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Badtlc many thanks I'll take free research at anytime. Still have to get out to take a few pictures. But it's starting to green up nice and has caught up to my neighbor who uses a lawn service after a cut and trim this weekend it will be photo op ready. I still don't have germination yet on the back but I will probably drop my starter fertilizer on it this weekend.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Irrigation and Germination



Main yard after a little watering


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm starting to get a little concerned that I started too late. Late next week the low's are suppose to dip into the mid to high 30's. I'm wondering what happens if I don't get to first cut on the reno this fall? Will I have to reseed in the spring when the soil temps come up? The lack of rain and stalling out a bit on the irrigation install caused me a few weeks delay which may have held me back from where I want to end up this fall/winter. I think we'll have a few more days of soil temps in the 50's in Middle Tennessee.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Utk03analyst, I agree that seeding was late, but I don't think that all is lost. I've had plenty of new grass that I never mowed until the following spring. It made it through winter just fine, and it took off during the spring.

Regardless, I don't think I would plan for a spring seeding. I think your pre-emergent is crucial, and it would be asking a lot for baby grass to be OK during the late spring and for the duration of the summer. I usually start noticing disease in May. 
I've also found that young stands thicken substantially during the spring -- and early in the spring at that.

If you think you have no other choice and must do a spring seeding, then you could do tenacity until it is safe for a traditional pre-emergent.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Also, I am still seeing vigorous growth. I think we still have several more weeks that will be optimal for lawn care.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

social port said:


> Also, I am still seeing vigorous growth. I think we still have several more weeks that will be optimal for lawn care.


SP, Many Thanks, I cut the yard Wednesday and Today at 4" hoc. I put down 1lb per K of N using a 34-0-0 Urea on Wednesday and the recent rain should have watered it in well. I also put down some Sourthern Ag iron using my hose end sprayer today as well.

You can see the germination the low spots and the main yard pretty well in this pic.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Utk03analyst, it is often unclear how to proceed in these situations. Yours is no different, but I think I would put down a little more seed in the areas that are completely bare. Not much. Overcrowding should be avoided.

Here is what I saw last year in an area where the grass did not want to take (multiple washouts, excessive moisture, limited sunlight, colder temps)
Oct 17 (after reseeding 1-2 times)


then on Nov 5th


Wake up to May 2019


Then in Sept (taken from a different angle, but same stand)


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

SP, thanks again, I reseeded today, I'm really enjoying my Shindaiwa Spreader I got the RS41 at Brentwood Mower Shop on my lunch break a while ago and they even gave me $10 off. I spot sprayed the handful of broadleaf weeds in the main yard.

One thing came to mind. I have an hour commute one-way how am Im going to mow twice a week when time changes unfortunately the neighbors my frown on me mowing at 5am.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Utk03analyst said:


> SP, thanks again, I reseeded today, I'm really enjoying my Shindaiwa Spreader I got the RS41 at Brentwood Mower Shop on my lunch break a while ago and they even gave me $10 off. I spot sprayed the handful of broadleaf weeds in the main yard.
> 
> One thing came to mind. I have an hour commute one-way how am Im going to mow twice a week when time changes unfortunately the neighbors my frown on me mowing at 5am.


The 1/3 rule is the ideal. It will be broken. So, yes, if you are feeding TTTF during the spring and fall, mowing 2 (and possibly 3) times per week would be optimal. But that can be difficult to do in practice.
IMO, the 1/3 rule is especially important during the summer. You want to avoid the stress of a large cut. But during the fall, TTTF will be able to tolerate a larger cut. I cut my overgrown side yard a few days ago, and I know I took too much off. But the grass looks just fine.

IMO, at this time of year, the biggest issue is clumping. If your turf is really dense, it can actually be difficult to mow, and you don't want clumps of grass resting on your turf. If you can mow every 5 days, you can probably avoid this.

So mow twice if you can, and don't stress too much if you can't. I sometimes mow at night with a flashlight, but that is bordering on the wild side. Another alternative is PGR. It might darken the turf some, too.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I resort to borrowing my son's bicycle headlight. It straps right on to my mower's crossbar with an elastic band, and I'm good to go for mowing/leaf mulching after work in the dark.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I think I'm going to book myself a couple of long lunches or a few strategic work from home days to mow lol. I took tomorrow off (parent teacher conferences) and I'll mow again on Sunday. Here is the germination now. I probably should have put down the second pass of seed a week sooner.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

It's been a little over a week since I reseeded on the 27th, but here is how the Reno area looks now. I'm tempted to reseed again with the mild temps and no heavy rain in the forecast. I dialed back my irrigation as well as I was getting a lot of puddling versus just keeping the ground moist.



The main yard is looking pretty good. I will probably drop my last app of urea 34-0-0 for the season this weekend as well and may hit it with some iron as well.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

We are roughly at the 30 day mark. I dropped more seed in the bare areas and covered it with peat moss. I'm really going to have to level the back this spring. I'm struggling with my spray zone. It just seems like I don't have enough flow even though I can run four rotors with 2 gpm nozzles. I tried switching to the smaller body rainbird 12sa rotors which say low flow performance.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Here is what it looks like today. The weather in December has been pretty mild. I plan on waiting until early spring and pre-germinating seed for the bare/low spots which are being impacted by drainage. In hindsight while I had my trenches open for irrigation I should have rain pipe from my gutters to the back of the yard which would have helped as well. But I didn't think that water run off was such a big issue.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

My front yard got trashed, 9 months into a new construction home and a pipe was bad. The driveway is in and the leveled the yard but haven't sodded yet.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

First cut of 2020, dropped my HOC about 1 inch at the end of last year and keeping the same until it warms up a bit. I have a few spots to seed that fungus took out last year.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I got a mow in today at 3 HOC which I will maintain until the heat kicks in finished in a bit of rain which made hauling off the clippings a pain. But thankfully the are still building in the neighborhood and dumpsters are everywhere. Also put down .7 N per 1k using triple 13 my p & k where low last year and I still need to do a soil sample this year but I don't even know if the local ag extension is open.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

You can still see the damage from when they tore up the driveway in the last picture I have to put in a ticket for them to fix it soon. But I had what seemed to be a brilliant thought then. Since it's tore up by the water meter versus running the system I put in for my Reno off the house bib let's tie to the main.



So I dug it up and then I had another brilliant thought let's put a sleeve under the driveway so I don't have to trench around the house. I wanted to do it when they tore the old one out but they may have said if it cracks it's on me. So I've banged 20 feet of 2inch pvc under the driveway. And well, I can't find it on the other end. So now I've cleared rock out of 10 feet of it using my shop vac and this.



It does a decent job but I'm about to have to take a 20 foot piece of rebar to break the gravel up in the pipe and then suck it out. I should have trenched around. I think I'm running at an angle which should put me 2 to 3 feet from the target exit but I still can't find it. So once I clear it out I will bore with a smaller pipe to hopefully come out the other in. I don't think I pitched down as when I clean it out I angle left but not up or down.

But in these boring work from home times my patience is high and my labor is cheap lol.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I've had to back up & punt on my mission to bore under the driveway. The rebar keeps getting stuck and I could have trenched around the house by now especially since the dirt closes to the house is free of rocks. Since I'll be working from home for two weeks I can trade in my 1 hour commute one-way and lunch break to have three extra hours a day to dig. I also found out after I cut my supply line that it's pex. Which is a pain. Luckily I have it rigged with a slip t for the night so we still have water. So first thing in the AM I'm off to rent or buy some fittings and a crimper so I don't have to worry about leaks at the t. I'm learning I would say by trial and error but it's mostly error at this point.

Since I'm doing all this trenching I think I'm just going to do the entire yard. If I plan it out right I should be able to go section by section to keep from tearing the whole thing to crap. I need to finish by April or I fear the yard won't recover before summer. May was extremely dry last year and even with irrigation I may not be able to have the yard bounce back like I want it too.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

This is my Reno area. It slopes a lot which makes my seed run. I've been working the bare spots by hand with compost and peet. But it's a challenge with the heavy rains. I should have used a tackifer or rolled straw. I had great success with rolled straw at my Dads house.



I also have what I believe is crabgrass which I will take care of tomorrow which should be a good dry day.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Utk03analyst said:


> I also have what I believe is crabgrass which I will take care of tomorrow which should be a good dry day.


Not warm enough for crabrass, could be annual ryegrass. Need closeup pics.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> Utk03analyst said:
> 
> 
> > I also have what I believe is crabgrass which I will take care of tomorrow which should be a good dry day.
> ...


It's annual rye it's the only thing that came up through the straw the builder put down and it died off sometime during the summer. Will pre-emergent keep it from coming back next year? I will just have to live with it until it dies this year. Hopefully I can get my bare spots filled in this year and prevent it from coming back.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Up close view


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I was able to successfully bore under my 5 foot side walk what a pita I have to do it 2 more times.

Got my t to the main line in correctly and put down my three ploy lines on for two Hunter pgp ultras that will be spray 90 degrees I like putting my the various degrees on my rotors on the same zone so I don't have to nozzle down to match precipitation rates and can have shorter run times on the 90's



Got everything filled in and tamped down I have about 15 more feet to trench for the other PGP Ultra and then off to the other side so the builder can come out and sod what they tore up putting in the new driveway.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Gave the back a cut at rough 2.5 hoc, the annual rye is going crazy still have bare spots to deal with and medium high weed pressure. Really hoping the summer heat kills the rue.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I had a pretty productive weekend on the irrigation project a couple of tweaks needed. On this part of the front I have too much rotor. I currently have a 3 gpm nozzle in each. I'm going to adjust to a 4.5 low angle which I need to get two more of and if that doesn't limit distance I will go with a smaller rotor. I've tried using flow control on the valve but I still have too much distance.



This was an area of concern a neighbor who had a professional install used a hose sprinkler on this curve two days after install. I have plenty of distance on the pgp ultras and will space the next tier of rotors a little closer to ensure I have great coverage on the corner as the rotor in the curve is a little high and would have to hit the street to get everything I definitely have head to head coverage which is great.



Lastly, the water table near my valves seems high but I did forget to put the downspout back on the day before install which soaked the area. I also might switch to a pre-made manifold because mine is to long to get everything in a standard valve box. I can cover the valves but not the union.



Over all I'm pretty thrilled with the turnout it's great to watch it actually work!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow great job! Looks like a really clean install


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I really need to mow my grass but I've been so focused on the irrigation it will have to wait until tomorrow. I still have a long way to go but I made a lot of progress this week.









I got lucky and bought my wire at the right time as I'm trenching right where it needs to go. I needed roughly 300 feet but I got it for .33 when I bought 500 so I have plenty left.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I actually measured my hoc today the max height of my mower is 3.5 not sure if need to try to go higher for the summer? Gave it a much needed cut and edge at 3.5.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I got my second of three manifolds down and tested I'm now covering the front back and small side yards. Turns out due to Corona my builder won't be out to fix the front yard for at least 30 days. I'm thinking about getting screened top soil dropped off and buying some germination blankets now that so have irrigation in those areas I can at least keep it watered and know that it's done right but it'll be summer before you know it.



I couldn't wait to trench my last 40 feet or so to hook up the manifold so I used some pvc fittings to garden hose until tomorrow.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Utk03analyst said:


> I actually measured my hoc today the max height of my mower is 3.5 not sure if need to try to go higher for the summer? Gave it a much needed cut and edge at 3.5.


I think there is room for experimentation and a lot of justification for whatever your personal preference happens to be. I analyze the question along several dimensions: aesthetics, maintenance of moisture levels in soil, air flow/disease prevention, weed prevention. 
At 3.5 I think you are at a sweet spot for the area. I cut higher. Most people I know cut lower. Relative to other well-maintained stands in my neighborhood, my grass tends to look pretty good during the summer, even with minimal fungicide use. 
Happy to follow up on any of these points.
Also just wanted to acknowledge more generally all of the work that you are doing here. At some point I am going to reread and take some notes if I do an install.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

SP, thanks it's definitely been a journey. A lot of progress since last post. Gave the back and small side yard a cut at 2.5 HOC the temps are still rather mild and the annual rye in the back is growing like wild. I hope to thicken the TTTF up this year and put pre-m down next season and hopefully it will be better still have a few bare spots to deal with.



On the irrigation side I finished all my pvc work including building my 3rd manifold completed one zone on the large side with 3 pgp's still have 25 feet to go on the near side of the house. Got two of my three valve boxes in and the area around them cleaned up. I'm going to put humus down and seed and add peet to help the stressed areas.





I also trenched across the big side of the yard dropped my 3 lines in and bored under the sidewalk for the final time. This Time I used 1 inch pvc that had a male threaded fitting on 1 end. I put a cap on it and pounded it under the sidewalk I was off target but it took only 20 minutes plus the yard slopes so it was more difficult to keep straight. All in all I feel good about getting across the yard.

I hit some major rock that was at least 4 feet of the trench I sliced it with the axe side of the mattock and then hit it with the other end it breaks up and flies everywhere but I still got to my target depth.





I still have to give the rest of the yard a mow when the rain stops but I needed to take a break.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

On the irrigation I only have 25ft & 1 rotor and a side strip to go. Planning on hopefully getting the last rotor in and half the side strip tomorrow remainder on Friday and then give it a much needed cut on Saturday. I may put down some Milo to help it heal, I normally don't fertilize this late I'm the spring but the traffic and trenching has taken a slight toll on the yard and the temps have been really low this week.



I'm getting about 34 feet out of the pgp's with a 2.5 nozzle I may nozzle down to a 2 to see if I can get more distance. I'm getting head to head coverage on the sides I'm spaced at 33.5 but I'm about a foot short of head 2 head across the wind wrecks havoc on my distance but with near head to head coverage the other side makes up for it.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Super productive Friday got a cut in a 3.5 hoc.



Loving the density I have some small seems along the trench maybe sand?

Due to COVID-19 the builder will not do any non emergency repairs. Borrowed some soil that was pushed aside from a recently completed home after they graded, seeded and strawed, put down compost, prime time TTTF from SLE and some starter fert.



Bought some germination mats to hold it all down using my discount at Tractor Supply.



Then put in 7 of the 10 heads in my final side strip. 3 heads and 30 feet to go.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Well it's finally done all in all I have 12 zones and 53 heads:

16 pgp's 8 of which have check valves 
2 pgp Ultras would have been 10 but local irrigation store didn't have ultras but they have check valves 2.

12 pgj's

11 pcv valves with flow control 
1 rain bird 3/4 valve for the flower bed.

Of the 23 sprays all are in my 150+ feet of side strip but the 4 on the flower bed and 1 opposite of the AC coils.

Roughly 1,200 spent vs 1 quote of 4500 but I don't think the coverage or components would be as good.

1200 feet of poly, 110 feet of pvc. 
I rachio gen1 I bought of eBay for $45 that I really like.

Roughly 900 feet trenched by hand. The system is built so that if I build a fence I won't have to change anything so I have an extra 3 rotors which could have been 180 and 360 vs 90 and 180.

I'm just happy to be done minus a few minor tweaks and breaking out the catch cups to measure output and coverage. Now I'm thinking about putting in a weather station versus rain gauge.

Last zone



Last rock I broke up that was in the way and stalling about 4 square feet of grass in the side strip.



Time to breakout the champagne and cigar.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Really nice write up with good info! Do you have any of this in the Irrigation Discussions? If not, maybe you could create a thread and move the relevant posts from your journal to have a comprehensive record of the project. I don't mean to give you extra work, I just think you did a nice job documenting it, and it would be great to have it in one place.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Really nice write up with good info! Do you have any of this in the Irrigation Discussions? If not, maybe you could create a thread and move the relevant posts from your journal to have a comprehensive record of the project. I don't mean to give you extra work, I just think you did a nice job documenting it, and it would be great to have it in one place.


When I get sometime I'll try to organize all my thoughts, work and pictures and put together a write up.

12 days since seeding and I have pretty good germination.



The grass cut from trenching hasn't bounced back as quickly as I would like, it hasn't been quite 2 weeks yet. The pictures make it seem greener than it appears in person.



This is an area I trenched sometime ago about 4 inches from the sidewalk and about 4 inches wide it's a little greener as I put down some Scott's starter fert 24-25-4.



I fertilized the large side and front yard today it's been roughly 6 weeks since my last app and will be my last other than maybe some milo in the summer. I used an 18-24-12 I picked up at Ewing Irrigation and landscape the same place I buy my irrigation products at still trying to figure out my spreader it's a smaller Shindaiwa RS-41. Went a little heavy based on using approximately 40#'s on just shy of 6000k I applied 1.3#'s of N per 1k so hopefully the temps don't rocket too soon. Or the heat stress with that much N will be a battle.

I went with almost a starter fert because my p&k where low last year but I haven't gotten a soil test done before all the COVID-19 mayhem and I need the trenches to heal.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I put down a foliar spray of iron on the front and large side yard yesterday I used approximately 1.2 oz per 1k, I want to do a little more research to see if I'm putting down enough and what my target frequency should be. The backpack sprayer is still a beast to handle. I'm thinking of making my own 12v boom sprayer but when I picked up my fert the sales guy mentioned he had a great granular fungicide. Last year I tank mixed Iron, propiconazole and cyto-gro my bio stimulant. If I still have to spray Iron I still may go with a foliar app of fungicide but propiconazole doesn't really work on brown patch which I used Disease X on once last year. Hoping irrigation helps plus I watered into the evening which I will be able to avoid this year. Still have to make my mind up on a bio-stim or switch to humates. Running a little short on time to figure all this out.

Today was nozzle day which was long overdue. Since the backyard was originally hose bib powered I had to step things up a bit. I had 3.0 gpm nozzles in the corners since I replaced the orbit rotors with pgp's and they have been performing well. On the 180s I had 1.5's so I upped them to 3.0 I'm still getting great distance and coverage.

All my pgp's are zoned by radius. Just the way I did it. I run the 180's twice as long as the 90's. I need to get catch cups before summer hits. Ideally since my backyard is roughly 2500 sqft and I have 8 pgp's and bigger nozzles I should have to water less than the larger side yard which is twice as big and I have 10 pgp's and 2.5 nozzles.

I also measured the large side yard again and it's not square. The back is 36 ft from side walk to the line that would be the edge of the house and the front is 39 feet. In the back I'm hitting a foot of sidewalk across and and in the front I'm about a foot short of hitting all the way across.

I haven't fully let the Rachio do its thing yet. It wind skips, rain skips, saturation skips and once freeze skipped. With the trenching I need more consistency to help the grass recover. Also the rain predictions have been way off. We were projected to get .5 inches and probably got closer to .1.

Once I measure performance and we get closer to summer I will probably try to let it do it's thing.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I pulled up the germination blankets yesterday and cut the entire lawn at 3.5 hoc. I also reseeded a few areas as they are pretty thin at 3 weeks since I put seed down. Gave it a little app of starter fert as well.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I gave it a cut at 3.5 hoc yesterday I've been mowing about every 4 days the trenched areas are almost healed. The temps are still low for May I may have a little time before I drop fungicide and insecticide on it. My Neighbor across the street has Bermuda and wants Fescue now that I have irrigation I thought about offering to cut it up and sell it to him and go bluegrass. I had one Bluegrass lawn in SW Ohio that was awesome but I don't know how successful I would be in Middle TN but I do know it would be a lot of work and I could lay down some killer stripes with a reel mower.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Edging looks tight, and you're seeded areas are coming in strong! If your neighbor wants your TTTF, make sure they nuke, nuke again, and when the Bermuda is dead, kill it again, because it sounds like it is nearly impossible to kill! You could probably pull off growing kbg, but you may need to cut it high, to make it through the summer.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Edging looks tight, and you're seeded areas are coming in strong! If your neighbor wants your TTTF, make sure they nuke, nuke again, and when the Bermuda is dead, kill it again, because it sounds like it is nearly impossible to kill! You could probably pull off growing kbg, but you may need to cut it high, to make it through the summer.


Thanks, once you get compliments on your edges each time out with the trimmer only thing in my mind is don't mess up. I have a pos weed eater brand trimmer but it works well and I like to edge with short trimmer line and I cut twice a week now and edge once a week which helps to keep it neat.

I've been following @kasberjr1 Middle Tennessee as well and a great KBG reno.

Gave it a cut at 3.5 this weekend and beat the rain on Sunday.



Also worked on the front flower bed and built a rocking bench. I moved the sky pencil added another one took out the three yellow evergreens and added 3 anzaleas and 2 rose bushes. The area I had to replant because of the new driveway is doing well. Still can't believe the builder used Covid to screw me out of sod.



What a difference a few weeks makes.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Appreciate the shout out! Your lawn is looking good! Where you at in Middle TN. I am in Lebanon area.


Utk03analyst said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Edging looks tight, and you're seeded areas are coming in strong! If your neighbor wants your TTTF, make sure they nuke, nuke again, and when the Bermuda is dead, kill it again, because it sounds like it is nearly impossible to kill! You could probably pull off growing kbg, but you may need to cut it high, to make it through the summer.
> ...


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

kasberjr1 said:


> Appreciate the shout out! Your lawn is looking good! Where you at in Middle TN. I am in Lebanon area.
> 
> @kasberjr1 I'm in Murfreesboro, your journal definitely gave me inspiration. We picked up an 8 week old boxer 4 weeks ago. Now I have to add building a fence to my to do list. I will probably introduce KBG to the backyard. I have to build the fence 10 feet off of my property line and since I started with my hose bib I'll have way more than head to head coverage. It looks like a small water park when the PGPs go off in the back.
> 
> With the dog I'll just have to be careful with the chemicals I use on KBG but I would rather have a grass that's more self healing than TTTF in the back.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Been a few busy weeks. Applied Carbon Pro G roughly 3 weeks ago along with the T-storm 2G fungicide a week later. Just finished applying Cheleted Iron at roughly 8 oz per 1k along with Propiconazole. The temps have heated up and the Rachio has actually ran a few times. It starts at 4am and takes about 5 hours to do the entire yard.



Found a spot that was drying out and there was a huge stone broke up about 2 5 gallon buckets of it and filled with dirt and waiting to see how it heels. Also filled a low spot in my reno area.



The annual rye has died and since I'm past the window to seed I did a couple of apps of triclopyr and 2,4-D which took out most of the weeds still have to spot spray. It's really unlevel and I can't wait to level and overseed in the fall. I'm not sure if I should put a pre-m down now or not.

The front is still holding up nice some of my newly seeded areas are starting to pout and not reach full height. I try to sprinkle a little 36-0-0 on them to encourage growth but I will back off with the heat.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Gave her a cut yesterday at 3.5 HOC, the average high this month so far has been around 88 and we've only seen around a half inch of rain. A lot of yards are starting to look heat and drought stressed. I'm holding my green pretty good. I wanted to water today after my cut and the Rachio did it's job and kicked off at 4am today.

I need to dial back watering on this side. It gets more shade and I only placed my rotors down one side less than ideal but it feels really soft underfoot and may not be fully drying out.

This is an example of a bare spot in the reno area I might just buy a roll of sod to fill it in.

There's a huge stone in the back corner I couldn't get it to budge or break it with my sledge hammer. So I dumped 3 inches of soil on it. You can see it's so large it extends under my neighbors yard and even his Bermuda grass won't cover it.

The plan for the rest of the summer is drop granular fungicide once a month and two weeks after that hit it with a foliar fungicide and iron and just water to keep it out of drought stress. Will probably also have a small monthly feeding of milogranite until temps start to drop at the end of summer then it will be time to potentially overseed and start the fall N blitz.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

One more thing will probably continue to hit it once a month either the Carbon Pro G


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Gave her a cut yesterday at 3.5 I'm not quite sure what the max height on the mower is but that's what it measures from the ground to the bottom of the sides of the mower. I've been letting the rachio water the back and large side every other day. Some spots dry out quicker than others mostly due to the large rocks we have in the soil here. I'm not sure I can keep the entire lawn green watering less frequently. I water the side strips and the newly seeded areas daily. On the small side I adjusted one nozzle to put down more water as the edge near the sidewalk was super dry and I may need to add another head in the fall.



Does anyone have experience slit seeding pre germinated seed? I would like to pre germinate KBG for the back in September for it to get to cut height in mid October it may still be a little hot and dry still but I will adjust my watering to accommodate.

I picked up a new trimmer.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

It also was the perfect day to water zero wind and the Pgp's spanned the width of the yard with ease which was a major concern and why I choose to put a max of three on a zone on the large side.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I also went back through my photos from last year I battled fungus mid July. I plan on doing an app of Carbon Pro G this weekend and T storm granular fungicide followed by and app of Propiconazole two weeks after that I may get some cyto-gro today and spray that and Iron again this weekend as well. Then I may give it a small dose of triple 13 or milo at the end of the month. Also want to pick up a battery powered sprayer.

From July 14th 2019


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Put down roughly 54#'s of Milo on 5k sqft a little heavier than I wanted so about .64 #'s of N per 1k. I will put about .3 lbs per 1k of N on the back and small side of triple 13 for the p & k tomorrow


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Why so much N in June in TN?


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

g-man said:


> Why so much N in June in TN?


Wasn't the plan overshot by about 50% it's my first time putting down Milo with a new spreader. I now have a google sheet that I use to track my spreader settings and usage.

I know that I probably shouldn't fertilize in the summer last year I moved in the middle of March. Hadn't found this sit yet and have never really cared for a cool season lawn. I put down a Scott's product thought my spreader could span 5 feet. Made my lawn look like a watermelon and with all that N those super green stripes where the first to get heat stress so I've seen the effects of too much N too late first hand.

I did a soil test last year and my P&K levels where low. Got my spacing and overlap right on my spreader passes and put down a light app of triple 13 to help my p&k levels in the summer. I'm still learning haven't really found a good way to raise p &k levels without some N.

This year Corona shut down the local Ag center so I wanted to follow what I did last year but in fear of burning it up I went with Milo which I know has 0 K.

I understand I'm probably just unnecessarily pushing top growth and increasing my watering needs and potentially stressing the plant when it wants to go dormant but I thought increasing the p&k levels may be worth it. Trial and error while trying to be risk adverse is the best way I can sum it up.

Got a watering in this morning. If mushrooms are a good sign I have more than a few popping up.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Gave her a cut today and finished edging in the rain the new Shindaiwa trimmer is a beast. It's greening up nice after the Milo app and the rain and slightly cooler temps.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Put down my granular fungicide app on 7/1 stretched it a little over 30 days because July is the month I battled fungus the most. Will follow up with propiconazole on the 14/15. Gave it a cut today at 3.75.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Put down some iron on my side strips and small side yard roughly 2.5 oz per 1k. A few concerns I put it down at the label rate but for golf courses the label rate is twice what I put down. Also the label recommends 3 to 5 gallons per 1k and I'm just a little over 1. I got to use the Chapin 24v sprayer. Went through 4 gallons for 3200 sqft. I really like it I swapped the wand out for the one from my old 5 gallon backpack sprayer that had a pressure gauge. It held 60 psi the entire time. I also changed the straps from the 5 gallon as they where beefier.





I saw turf die at the local co-op I think this will be my last iron app this summer I still have to cut twice a week as I'm still getting top growth from the recent rains temps should be right at 90 or below. I may try paint/die next month if I start to loose color. But right now the lawn is still green and doesn't show any signs of stress. The grass I planted this spring because of the builder has some stress and some areas have died off. The roots aren't deep enough for the heat and I'm not comfortable with increasing my watering due to the risk of fungus. Whatever doesn't make it I will take care of it will a fall reseed.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

It's only been a couple of hours since I sprayed the large side and most of the back but it already looks greener. It says wait 24 hours to water so I will get it watered in in the morning on Friday. The flag is where I stopped spraying I carry it around with me and usually stop with a half gallon left in the tank.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Gave it a cut today at 3.75 hoc. I made it through most of the summer without any major fungus pressure. I sprayed iron this past weekend using the lesco 12-0-0 product. 32 oz per 4 gallons with roughly 1 gallon per 1k. I still enjoy the 24v Chapin sprayer. I wish I had of made the investment sooner.



I would say about 50% of the grass I planted in May survived still mad the builder used Covid as an excuse to not sod the damaged they caused. I seeded about two weeks ago and have some germination already.



The small side yard is a major challenge. It gets a lot of shade so I thought. A ton of traffic and my irrigation is only down one side which is fine.



This side was also damaged by the builder when they replaced the driveway.

The back part by the house gets a ton of shade and traffic. The front gets a ton of sun. I swapped out the nozzles on the front to rotors to 3&5 gpm about 6 weeks ago. After seeding and adjusting my watering the back was too wet the front to dry. I switched the nozzles in the back to .75 made the front two 5 gpm and the next one 3.5 gpm. I also picked up a 50# bag of Midnight KBG. It was about 45% cheaper than buying it by the pound from Hogan seed company. I put it down in the back and small side on the 15th and also put down a tackifier. I went pretty heavy. I'm hoping with the shade and irrigation the KBG will do well on this side of the house. I plan to overseed the rest of the yard with KBG as well but a lighter app and after temps cool a bit and I lower my HOC. I already lowered my HOC on the small side and back.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Continued to work on my HOC picked up a 6 year old craftsman riding mower for $350 delivered. Unbeatable deal. I recently switched out the blades and made a blocking plate out of sheet metal and duct tape for the time being until I buy a real mulching cover.

Even on its highest seating it was only cutting at 2.5 so I think I have it adjusted closer to 3.5 on the highest setting. Which looks a lot better. I should be able to mow more frequently now with ease. Over seeded the main yard with midnight KBG mixed with TTTF.

I finished my drain pipe for my gutters on the small side still getting a ton of pressure for my neighbors Bermuda but since I recently seeded I can't attack it right now will have to wait until spring. The KBG on the small side is already sprouting but it's kind of patchy. I reseeded recently after finishing my drainage work as I think a lot of it washed away.



I also have some germination in the area that I seeded in May that died.



I currently have the last of my KBG and TTTF seed soaking in water. I'll give it 5 days change the water daily and then I will take it and spread it out in some bare spots I plan on use a paint mixer bit on a stand over a 5 gallon bucket and taking a transfer pump and keeping it wet and swirling in the bucket and spreading that way. Hopefully it works. The dog is killing the back yard I plan on putting chicken wire down over the roughly 8x10 bare spot and putting down the pregerminated seed to hopefully keep him from damaging the new grass.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

The yard has recovered and I'm pretty happy with the color. I leveled up some high spots the riding mower was scalping and reseeded. The KBG has been growing pretty slowly but is hanging in there.



The dog has really done a number on the backyard. Once I get the fence up I plan on moving him to the back of the yard. I put chicken wire down and seeded but I haven't seen any germination. I'm also planning on putting his house on casters maybe so I can move it around to keep from killing the grass.



The small side is still struggling a bit. I gave up on KBG I got some germination but not much. There's a lot going on, on this side high traffic and shade on part. I plan on pouring 3ft by 3ft concrete squares 1 foot apart to help with the traffic and then reseed again. I just put down some seed part of which I will be digging up for the concrete squares. I'm a little worried about how to make a level paver work on the slope but this will be my next project after the fence. I will pour the first one directly under the gate since I will be making French doors with a center post on a caster.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Almost done with another season a few thin areas that already have germination from the overseed. I'm pretty pleased with the results next fall I'll level the riding mower really gives me a bumpy ride.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Really not the place for it but it is in the yard. Every fall I take on a project that abuses the yard. Irrigation and now a fence. I'm pretty happy with the results. The temps have been in the 80's so I'm still watering. I'm wonder if I should put down one last app of Iron as the dark green is starting to fade a bit.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Lowered the hoc 1 notch on the rider down to roughly 2.5.



Put down a light app of Milo and Carbon Pro G. I still have a few thin spots that may have to wait until spring. It seems the yard grows the most in Feb and Mar.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Color looks great, and that's a really nice edge! How do you like that HOC? It looks like good balance between color and density.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Color looks great, and that's a really nice edge! How do you like that HOC? It looks like good balance between color and density.


Loved the height of cut had to lower the rotors a bit with the rider I took one out lol.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

First mow of the year, I think I look and sound like a pro the Shindawai works like a dream but it's loud and I picked up an old but starts on the second pull red max blower for $50. I put down .25 #'s per k of 20-18-3 last week before the rain. Going to let the temps warm a bit before I hit it with iron. A little weed pressure with clover but I'll knock that out the next dry week which may be April.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I raised my HOC to the top notch on the rider since we went a few days without rain. The bluegrass in spots is starting to get some height. I've been itching to lay down some iron but at the higher hoc it's greener. I've put down about .5 #'s of N so far and will wait and maybe do a light app of Milo later this month then just iron and plenty of water over the summer.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

She's starting to show a little heat stress fired up the irrigation yesterday. Aiming for a deeper water in the morning. I picked up some polymer sand from Ewing Irrigation last time I was there it's suppose to hold water and then slowly release it. We'll see what happens. I also started working on a pathway on the small side since it's really compacted where I always walk.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

The polymer sand swells up into a ball that was really slipper to walk on after the recent rain. If the same areas continue to be stressed I probably will cut up the turf and mix some of it in with black cow dirt to help slow it from drying out so quick. The new moisture meter came in. I'm not sure if I will let the Rachio lose just yet. The starter on the rider went out it started smoking so while a new one is on the way brought out the push mower and bagged it since I have light weed pressure. I spot sprayed as well with, MSO, 2-4d and Triclopyr since I have some clover and a few broad leaves.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Gave the yard a cut with the push mower during a break in the rain a few days earlier I sprayed iron. I use a Lesco 12-0-0 with 6% iron and use about 4 oz's per 1k. I'm really happy with the color and thickness of the yard. I haven't applied a fungicide yet as temps seem mild and I've only had to run the irrigation system a few times but I might put down my first granular app this weekend or next after looking at the forecast. I burned it a little in spots with too strong of a 2-4d I believe with a little TLC it will come back to life.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Starting to see some heat stress. Put my first app down of fungicide as the temps are up. I've been watering every three days and there are only a few spots that show heat stress. One spot has a rock so big under it I can't pry it out. So I broke as much off the top as possible to try to get 6 inches of soil before grade level. I also switched the front flower bed from sprays to drip to try to help the roses. Putting the 1/4 inch connectors in was a pain. I also finished my side path.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Gave the backyard a cut I keep it lower than the main yard it's a work in progress the dog did a number on it. I made a run for him in the very back and let him roam the entire yard everyday but have to watch him because he loves to dig. I'm going to bring in sand and artificial turf for him in his run.

The seed is growing for some reason it didn't take in the fall. The fence sits 10 foot back from the property line so I have way more horsepower with the irrigation than I need since I moved the heads up and then I gave the dog 8 feet as well. I water almost daily to keep the baby grass growing. The back is a mix of kbg and tttf. The kbg is a lighter green even after a recent iron app.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Gave it a cut at the max setting on my push mower time to head to SiteOne and pickup some more granular fungicide. I switch some things up on the irrigation. I have one dry spot in the radius of the side walk. I dug up a large clump of concrete. Since the yard is wider in the front and narrows towards the rear I took my drip zone and added a rotor in the center with a low angle nozzle to rotate almost 360. It follows the radius of the side walk and should help with h2h coverage. I can also later add a row of rotors in the middle of the yard off of the converted zone.



I then added a new zone for the drip line with a pressure reducer and filter and converted the piping on the back flow from pvc to steel and painted it so I don't have to worry about hitting it with the trimmer.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Lastly, I have to increase the watering duration in the side strips they are starting to get a little heat stressed.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Put down .7 #'s per K of T storm granular fungicide. Put down 1.5 #'s per K of Lesco Carbon Pro G. Right before the rain and did a catch cup test. Watering 2.5 times a week with .4 inches per watering with around 80+ % uniformity. Pretty happy for July. The rain had me worried about Fungus pressure will hit it with propiconazole in 2 weeks.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Not bad for August I water every other day need to get a fungicide app down. I have a little weed pressure but in this heat wave the weeds will have to wait. I didn't get done mowing until after dark and I still swept the sidewalks. Today I'll mow the back and blow everything in the front. I'm sure my neighbors think I'm crazy.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Been a while since I posted. I survived another summer I've started to lower my height of cut and applied humic and iron yesterday. The iron is 12-0-0 and I used 8 oz per 1k the humic is 6-0-0 and I applied 4 oz per 1k. The humic is almost black and I combination with the iron it gives it an immediate punch of color.

The turf is pretty dense. I'm trying to figure out what to do next. To overseed or not to overseed. This is the first shot of N since early April. I put down some KBG last year. Part of me wants do the fall N. Blitz and see if the KBG will respond, part of me wants to just drop more TTTF but I think I will overcrowd the thick areas to hit the bare spots another part of me wants to slit seed in more KBG, I have to land on an approach as the window of opportunity is closing.

I don't use preemergent as the weed pressure has been minimal at most I get 2 dozen a year. I was thinking of pushing the N and then doing a late overseed if it doesn't respond well since I don't use pre-m germination in the spring won't be an issue. I'm starting to think in my zone Feb is the best month for planting. Warmer soil temps and some root depth prior to the hottest months of Aug and Sep. winter is very unpredictable.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Last Month I lowered my HOC down to around 2.5 I've brought it up some. Pulled my flowers since the first frost is coming and planted 100 tulip bulbs. I still have a few bare spots I'm working on the side yard from my draining project. Soil temps are 69 degrees and 60 in the shady parts of the lawn. So I don't have a lot of time left to get the shady parts growing.

I'm not going to overseed the main yard this year I've been dropping Urea twice a month now. I think my KBG overseed last year did ok. It's hard to tell but you can see the KBG is denser in some spots. If I can have similar success next year by keeping the fungus pressure down I'm hoping to not have to overseed again.

I plan on using a pre-emergent for the first time next year on the back. As it hasn't gotten as dense as the main yard and I still get a lot of weed pressure back there.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Pretty much end of the season. Soil temps last week where high 50's in the shade and high 60's in the sun. I cut today and made it through the entire yard and only half the bag was full. Overall I'm pretty happy with how the year went a few thin spots and my one reno area hasn't fully filled in yet. Didn't overseed the main yard the *** has really did well.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

New year, I have mowed twice and put down .25# N per K in the front and .5# of N per K in the back with a fert with Pre-M probably another app in a week. The bulbs I planted last fall are starting to bloom.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Haven’t posted in a while started cutting professionally on the side. I have a Gravely 48 pro stance. Dropped my height of cut. Have only fertilized once end of September with Milo .6 #’s per k. Need to start the N blitz but hasn’t rained in 3 weeks. Need to wait it out a bit even though temps are down.


----------

